# Why is it the unattractive girls ... ?



## billym223 (Aug 27, 2008)

Why is it the unattractive girls are the only ones who bring anything to the table? 

They typically are very good people. Kind, big hearts, smart, great listeners, introspective, intelligent... 

And then you have the attractive women, and the bar is always lower. They're dumb. Or they're shallow. Or they're materialistic. Or they're ****s. Or they're *****es. Or they expect a guy to fall over himself to impress them, since they get "hit on" so much. They expect a guy to play games. The list of undesirable qualities goes on and on, and WITHOUT FAIL, they are ALL the same. 

If a girl is cute, I really don't expect much of anything in the way of depth. At all. And I've yet to be proven wrong. 

:sigh


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Well this is obviously because, being unattractive, these girls have to offer something more in order to appear desireable in any way. Attractive girls, on the other hand, can rely solely on their appearance to entrap a man and so have no need for a good personality. This is why, _without fail_, all attractive women are horrible and all unattractive women are great people. Surely you could have worked this out for yourself. It's _really_ that simple.

By the way, if you really do believe this then you have to look at men's reactions to attractive/unattractive women as well. Your despair that attractive women have such undesireable personalities suggests that you would prefer them not to so that you could date one of them. So maybe you should stop being so shallow yourself.


----------



## captain_morgen (Sep 17, 2008)

I agree...to a certain extent. It depends on who you consider these attractive women to be. Certainly girls who are extremely attractive don't need to rely on anything but their looks. Then there are those girls who are basically everything you'd ever want, if she was attractive. But, i think you've missed an important middle ground here. There are those "cute" girls who are relatively attractive, friendly and smart. 
Maybe start looking for someone who is compatible with you, rather than unattainable.


----------



## Fluffy Bunny Feet (Aug 21, 2008)

billym223 said:


> Why is it the unattractive girls are the only ones who bring anything to the table?
> 
> They typically are very good people. Kind, big hearts, smart, great listeners, introspective, intelligent...
> 
> ...


I think, if anything, attractive women are socially conditioned to act dumb and shallow. A lot of guys are threatened by a woman that's smart and pretty at the same time. That's still a hell of a generalization you're making though. Thinking that way isn't going to help you find someone.

Or maybe you're only attracted to shallow women?


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I don't buy any of the generalizations in this thread. I've met nasty women who aren't especially attactive, nice women who are, and men who aren't intimidated by women who are both nice and attractive.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Atticus said:


> I don't buy any of the generalizations in this thread.


Because they're total bull****.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Atticus said:


> I don't buy any of the generalizations in this thread. I've met nasty women who aren't especially attactive, nice women who are, and men who aren't intimidated by women who are both nice and attractive.


 :agree


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

:ditto


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

The same could be said for guys too, then. The attractive ones are usually full of themselves & it makes you sick to see how much they're "in love" with themselves...I don't know much about the unattractive ones but I actually have found that the more unattractive ones I've known/dated seemed to be the same way...I find that in general, guys seem to just be full of themselves whether they're attractive or not. I know not all of 'em are probably like that but I have ****ty luck & always end up finding the ones that ARE like that.


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

whiterabbit said:


> By the way, if you really do believe this then you have to look at men's reactions to attractive/unattractive women as well. Your despair that attractive women have such undesireable personalities suggests that you would prefer them not to so that you could date one of them. So maybe you should stop being so shallow yourself.


Oh snap son, I gots to agree.

But I can understand your despair about not being able to find someone you find attractive on both personality and physical levels.

Lower standards, maybe?


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

billym223 said:


> Why is it the unattractive girls are the only ones who bring anything to the table?
> 
> They typically are very good people. Kind, big hearts, smart, great listeners, introspective, intelligent...
> 
> ...


what an absolutely ridiculous post.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

My opinion about attractive girls. They are just like anybody else. However, If people of the opposite sex are constantly hitting on you, numerous times a day, you are going to create a defense mechanism so you don't have to 'reject' people all the time. This may cause them to seem different on the surface then who they really are. 

As far as guys, I agree with Shauna in many ways. As a guy, I know that I am always trying to sell myself. I am trying to convince the object of my desire that I am good enough for her, and I do this my talking up the good parts of me, and avoiding talking about the bad parts of me. Many of us are not good at 'courting' girls and we just come off as conceited jackasses. Again, this makes us seem different on the surface then we really are. 

I think people need to take the time to really get to know each other.


----------



## kiss (Jul 25, 2008)

whiterabbit said:


> Well this is obviously because, being unattractive, these girls have to offer something more in order to appear desireable in any way. Attractive girls, on the other hand, can rely solely on their appearance to entrap a man and so have no need for a good personality. This is why, _without fail_, all attractive women are horrible and all unattractive women are great people. Surely you could have worked this out for yourself. It's _really_ that simple.
> 
> By the way, if you really do believe this then you have to look at men's reactions to attractive/unattractive women as well. Your despair that attractive women have such undesireable personalities suggests that you would prefer them not to so that you could date one of them. So maybe you should stop being so shallow yourself.


 :ditto


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

This thread is hilarious, irritating, and intriguing at the same time.

I agree with Cured. Take the time to get to know these people, and maybe everything won't be so black and white anymore. If you have never met both smart and beautiful girls, or less attractive and unpleasant girls, then perhaps you are jumping to conclusions too soon about the opposite sex. As explained by everyone else in this thread, they are certainly out there.


----------



## lurkbc (Sep 1, 2008)

//


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

At the risk of being flamed, I can identify with the original poster on this one. It's called a generalization, it isn't a rule that's set in stone. Lots of people break with the generalization, but people who aren't traditionally attractive better bring something else to the table, or there options will be even more limited than they already are. 

He's really giving the unattractive ones some credit if you actually read his post.


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

Well, I think everyone wants to think of themselves as very physically attractive and having a great personality. And I think most people know what it's like to be mentally attracted to someone and not physically attracted. So there's a disconnect in there somewhere. I'll readily admit falling short on both counts, for most women. That doesn't make it hopeless, I just can't compete in the ways most men normally compete.


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

hmm... I've noticed no significant difference in average quality of personality/intelligence/values between attractive girls and ugly girls. I think that the ****ty/***** girls who are attractive are noticed more because they get more attention because they are good looking, and they can get away with those things easier.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I agree with the OP.

Go to Myspace and randomly select 10 extremely attractive girls. 9 times out of 10 their profile will be something along the lines of this:

"I love shopping, tanning, clubbing, dancing, drinking, partying, my cellphone, texting, and uh that's about it. Most people think I'm a ***** but I'm really the nicest person you'll ever meet. Don't piss me off, it's in your best interest to stay on my good side. But really I don't care what people think of me."


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Futures said:


> "I love shopping, tanning, clubbing, dancing, drinking, partying, my cellphone, texting"


How does having those as interests make somebody a bad person though? :stu You might talk to the girl & she might be the nicest girl ever. :stu Or she might not. But there's still a chance she could be.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

You left off the other part of his statement. I know girls exactly like the ones he described.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Shauna The Dead said:


> Futures said:
> 
> 
> > "I love shopping, tanning, clubbing, dancing, drinking, partying, my cellphone, texting"
> ...


Well from a male perspective, and I'm sure a lot of other guys will agree here, girls that possess the above interests, 9.99 times out of 10 they will not have the personality type that we would like in a girl.

When dealing with girls at the extreme end of the beauty spectrum...I'm talking about 9's and 10's here... I await the day when I can meet a girl like that, that doesn't have the cliche personality to match. In my 27 years, I've never seen it.

There's a reason why people often say "Beauty or brains, not both." Sadly it's true.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Futures said:


> There's a reason why people often say "Beauty or brains, not both." Sadly it's true.


Oh well...what if they don't have beauty OR brains? Like me. Haha...


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Atticus said:


> I don't buy any of the generalizations in this thread. I've met nasty women who aren't especially attactive, nice women who are, and men who aren't intimidated by women who are both nice and attractive.


 :ditto


----------



## billym223 (Aug 27, 2008)

It's Las Vegas. 

Live here long enough, and you'll understand.

I'm not a shallow person whatsoever.


----------



## kiss (Jul 25, 2008)

Futures said:


> I agree with the OP.
> 
> Go to Myspace and randomly select 10 extremely attractive girls. 9 times out of 10 their profile will be something along the lines of this:
> 
> "I love shopping, tanning, clubbing, dancing, drinking, partying, my cellphone, texting, and uh that's about it. Most people think I'm a @#%$ but I'm really the nicest person you'll ever meet. Don't @#%$ me off, it's in your best interest to stay on my good side. But really I don't care what people think of me."


lol, yes I've noticed a lot of that on myspace. It's pretty funny. But that community in general seems to have the most shallowest of people. Both men and women. Click on 10 random good-looking guys and I'm reminded of the player type that appear on shows like "Elimidate" or "Blind Date".

There is a world outside of that site that isn't so black and white. :stu


----------



## kiss (Jul 25, 2008)

> It's Las Vegas.


...You're generalizing women based on the girls in _Vegas_?!


----------



## billym223 (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't have the will power to invest the kind of time it would take to get a Facebook page and then get all my friends on it, etc. 

What a waste of time, and I think Facebook sucks. The Myspace format is perfect.

Unfortunately, yes, most people on there seem like total idiots.

I just don't know HOW to meet anyone except through criagslist or myspace. How the hell do you do it?


----------



## billym223 (Aug 27, 2008)

"...You're generalizing women based on the girls in Vegas?!"

I'd like to think the human spirit would trancend the generalizations placed upon Las Vegas itself. That out of 1.7 million people, a good portion really wouldn't be that bad. So in a way, I haven't generalized, I've sincerely looked here for decent people.

But they aren't here. I'm forced to concluded this truly is the crappy place it seems to be. 

It may be time to move on, of course... that would require finding a job/having the money to just move. Which I don't/can't.


----------



## kiss (Jul 25, 2008)

> I'd like to think the human spirit would trancend the generalizations placed upon Las Vegas itself.


Actually I frequent Vegas from time to time. I have a good idea what it is like and it is what it is. Of course, I've never resided there, but I've heard things from people who do and combined with what you're saying in your first post I don't believe my views on it is that off-based.

Anyway, that in combination with craigslist and myspace... if you're not willing to filter through the type you described or look elsewhere I'm not sure what to tell you.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Fluffy Bunny Feet said:


> I think, if anything, attractive women are socially conditioned to act dumb and shallow. A lot of guys are threatened by a woman that's smart and pretty at the same time. That's still a hell of a generalization you're making though. Thinking that way isn't going to help you find someone.
> 
> Or maybe you're only attracted to shallow women?


Hey! It is a generalization to say a lot of guys are threatened by a woman that's smart and pretty at the same time. I call foul on you!


----------



## Fluffy Bunny Feet (Aug 21, 2008)

Prodigal Son said:


> [quote="Fluffy Bunny Feet":17lfi8b3]
> 
> I think, if anything, attractive women are socially conditioned to act dumb and shallow. A lot of guys are threatened by a woman that's smart and pretty at the same time. That's still a hell of a generalization you're making though. Thinking that way isn't going to help you find someone.
> 
> Or maybe you're only attracted to shallow women?


Hey! It is a generalization to say a lot of guys are threatened by a woman that's smart and pretty at the same time. I call foul on you![/quote:17lfi8b3]

Well, I figured as long as we're generalizing here, I would generalize away. I figure there's about an equal number of shallow women and men. But there's plenty of people who don't fit the mold in either case  .


----------



## Shinji (Aug 13, 2005)

I've met attractive girls that are very nice and not stuck up at all, it's not fair to say that all attractive women are shallow or stupid. It depends on where you're looking, if you're in a bar and you see a hot girl, chances are she's not exactly gonna be wifey material. Not only that, but you have to approach an attractive girl differently than an unattractive one. Because she does get so much attention, you have to break away from the norm and not give her any, even be a bit of a jerk towards her. You have to get past the built up defenses to get to the mental attraction with an attractive girl. So I don't think for one second that unattractive girls have more to offer mentally than attractive girls, I would just say its more accessible... and like anything else you have to go on a individual case-by-case basis because its not the same for everybody, every girl has her own personality.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

ROFL 

I think the women won this thread. They whopped your ***.


----------



## Happyman (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't know how to answer this question. I've talked to some really snotty people who are good looking as well as those who are ugly. I can't really say which is a higher percentage of bad personalities.

I find that it's definetly harder to maintain attention of good looking girls in emails simply because they get bombarded with more in general. Although there is some truth that many of them don't need much of a personality and can get away with clubbing every weekend because all these guys shower them with attention and make their life easy like Paris Hilton.


----------

